# Rescued king - Saved from the plate



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

This week I was able to save a couple of king pigeons that were going to have a not so nice ending .

King # 1 is a chequer and King #2 is a pure white..... not sure what I will name them ....post up if you have any thoughts


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

King pigeon #2
I'm not quite sure how to describe this colour. ...white flight chequer perhaps ?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They're certainly cute! Glad you saved them.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Garye.....me too


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

the check is just a dark check with white flights. or a grizzle? they are really beautiful. Kings make great pets. I have saved a few and they are very soft and mine were gentle. thankful. greatful. There are no bounds to the relationship one can form with a dove!!


----------



## rickerra (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice "save"... they look like pretty birds.

But most folks that eat pigeons, eat the young 28 day old squabs. Those look much older than that. Perhaps you saved them from a life as a breeding pair that would provide someone squabs??

Cheers!


----------



## DiamondDoves (May 28, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Both look awesome, I had a pair of those pure white king and my high flyers looked very little in front of them. One of my very aggressive PHF male tried to courtship with this king hen and climbed her in the effort and she kept on walking till he noticed that she is too big to handle, it was a very funny sight


----------



## notoriousqueenpigeon (Apr 15, 2011)

squab is 20 dollars a bird here. soooo little meat too. it is a sick industry, i dont eat my friends.


----------

